
Inject the .Net framework into the browser - mike_r_parsons
https://medium.com/@mikeptweet/inject-the-net-framework-into-the-browser-84803a223b1#.sv0oi3b10
======
tracker1
While definitely cool.. for the love of all that is good, please don't do this
on anything in production that isn't leveraging a huge existing codebase.

Hybrid projects to JS and the browser are just plain a nightmare to work with.
They're never as light as they should be and almost always impossible to
debug/diagnose issues.

